# Weird feeling after TEST PROP shot...PLEASE help!



## spyder7 (Sep 25, 2010)

Hey guys, a little about myself, im 26 years old, this is my 3rd cycle (first test prop cycle) im 225lbs, lifting for 8 years on and off (last 3 years consistant) I am currently taking Test prop 100mg EOD, im currently on week 6, I also took Dbol 30mg ED for the first 5 weeks, I rotate my shots between both delts and both quads, i use a 23G 1inch pin, I also take Adex 1mg EOD, my PCT consists of Clomid/hcg......I plan on running this cycle 10 weeks

PROBLEM:

a week ago after my shot, i felt a bit dizzy and out of breath and tingly in my foot, i aspirated properly and injected, this has been happening up until today, im not sure what it is, like i said im currently on week 6 of test prop, every shot i have taken this last week has left me a bit light headed/dizzy and out of breath, the feeling lasts for about 45 min then im fine...does anyone know what this could be or if i should just stop?


----------



## VictorZ06 (Sep 25, 2010)

Have you felt the prop work its magic? You should have by now if its real gear.  What kind of prop are you using?


/V


----------



## spyder7 (Sep 25, 2010)

Hey Vic, I am up 14lbs, my strength is through the roof, Im using Medi* prop 100mg/ml, old Atla* labs I believe




VictorZ06 said:


> Have you felt the prop work its magic? You should have by now if its real gear.  What kind of prop are you using?
> 
> 
> /V


----------



## spyder7 (Sep 25, 2010)

Should I try lowering the dose maybe?  I know 100mg is pretty standard when doing EOD...


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Sep 25, 2010)

spyder7 said:


> Should I try lowering the dose maybe?  I know 100mg is pretty standard when doing EOD...



Your Test might have a high dose of Benzyl alcohol in it. I sometimes get this when I'm injecting my Test Prop. Although I was blaming it on my Tren. 
Try doing a glute shot if you can.


----------



## spyder7 (Sep 25, 2010)

But i was fine for the first 5 weeks?  This is the first time its happening, last 2cycles were Test Enanthate and I had no problem at all, same lab as well.



chronicelite said:


> Your Test might have a high dose of Benzyl alcohol in it. I sometimes get this when I'm injecting my Test Prop. Although I was blaming it on my Tren.
> Try doing a glute shot if you can.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Sep 25, 2010)

spyder7 said:


> But i was fine for the first 5 weeks?  This is the first time its happening, last 2cycles were Test Enanthate and I had no problem at all, same lab as well.



Just try a glute shot. Seriously...


----------



## spyder7 (Sep 25, 2010)

hey bro just did a glute shot 15 min ago....same result, kinda have the same feeling i get when i used to get high blood pressure....




chronicelite said:


> Just try a glute shot. Seriously...


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Sep 25, 2010)

spyder7 said:


> hey bro just did a glute shot 15 min ago....same result, kinda have the same feeling i get when i used to get high blood pressure....



Your body is not liking the gear it sounds like.... any chance of another brand to see if it's a problem with the brand? 

I sometimes get the same problem, but it's a hit or miss issue and the last 2 days have been fine.


----------



## spyder7 (Sep 25, 2010)

Brand is fine, iv always used this brand, my friends are using the same brand and product....they are fine....i think im gonna give it a rest and start again in February




chronicelite said:


> Your body is not liking the gear it sounds like.... any chance of another brand to see if it's a problem with the brand?
> 
> I sometimes get the same problem, but it's a hit or miss issue and the last 2 days have been fine.


----------



## ufc69 (Sep 25, 2010)

spyder7 said:


> Hey guys, a little about myself, im 26 years old, this is my 3rd cycle (first test prop cycle) im 225lbs, lifting for 8 years on and off (last 3 years consistant) I am currently taking Test prop 100mg EOD, im currently on week 6, I also took Dbol 30mg ED for the first 5 weeks, I rotate my shots between both delts and both quads, i use a 23G 1inch pin, I also take Adex 1mg EOD, my PCT consists of Clomid/hcg......I plan on running this cycle 10 weeks
> 
> PROBLEM:
> 
> a week ago after my shot, i felt a bit dizzy and out of breath and tingly in my foot, i aspirated properly and injected, this has been happening up until today, im not sure what it is, like i said im currently on week 6 of test prop, every shot i have taken this last week has left me a bit light headed/dizzy and out of breath, the feeling lasts for about 45 min then im fine...does anyone know what this could be or if i should just stop?



that happend to me on my first shot of prop but all the other shots have been fine, i'de be interested to know as well


----------



## pyes (Sep 25, 2010)

any chance that is a new vial? benzyl alcohol is the first known culprit. can you taste it when you breathe or on the baack of your tongue? Might be ethyl oleate or you might have when through a vein and a drop got in your blood stream. i do not know, I am just trying to trouble shoot here.


----------



## pyes (Sep 25, 2010)

Do not cut back on your dose unless you feel it is getting risky health wise. 100 eod is a bit low imo. I run 75mg ed.


----------



## ufc69 (Sep 25, 2010)

pyes said:


> any chance that is a new vial? benzyl alcohol is the first known culprit. can you taste it when you breathe or on the baack of your tongue? Might be ethyl oleate or you might have when through a vein and a drop got in your blood stream. i do not know, I am just trying to trouble shoot here.



i think your on to somthing pyes, i got that tast in the back of my mouth after my first shot and it was a new vial


----------



## slimshady95 (Sep 25, 2010)

spyder7 said:


> Brand is fine, iv always used this brand, my friends are using the same brand and product....they are fine....i think im gonna give it a rest and start again in February


 Smartest thing I heard yet,hey bro if u can't seem to get the answere here try doing alittle research else where,don't get urself hurt,not worth it can be something silly,but' better safe then sorry bro good luck besafe.



Ps.I will check around and see what I come up with,


----------



## pyes (Sep 25, 2010)

What I am saying is, he is only doing an average of 350mg a week. that is low. Any lower he will be doing a trt. JMO


----------



## spyder7 (Sep 26, 2010)

Hey, when i did my shot earlier today, i even lowered the dose to 50mg just to see what happens, same effects, i dont remember tasting anything, thank u everyone for ur help, im going to listen to my body and stop the cycle, its a pretty scary feeling when i get those symptons.....i do follow the time on = time off rule but im going to be taking some extra time off, i have googled the symptons and all i see is high blood pressure, bad gear or passing thru a vein.  As much as i would love to continue this prop im going to play it safe.  thanks again everyone 




pyes said:


> Do not cut back on your dose unless you feel it is getting risky health wise. 100 eod is a bit low imo. I run 75mg ed.


----------



## spyder7 (Sep 26, 2010)

I do have one last question, i did get testicular atrophy during this cycle, if im stoppoing my cycle after 6 weeks, what should my HCG dosage be and for how long?  its the first time im running it, I was going to do it at the start of the cycle but could not get my hands on it until couple days ago, will be running clomid as well...


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 26, 2010)

hcg for on-cycle, not pct. 

Im afraid you're nuts will never return to their original size. 

You should have done more research.


----------



## weldingman (Sep 27, 2010)

You hit a nerve and the dizzyness shit, is all in ur head, man up and stabb that shit. look at pics to see were to pin, glutes upper/outer, quads would be outer. I think heavy has a perfect diagram of the pinning areas, now primo I will pinn just about anywere, calves , tries, ect


----------

